# apologize to all members



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

My mind has been messed up lately idk whats happening so i would want to apologize to ALL members alot of lies have been told, yep pathetic iknow and honestly iv been doing it to overcompensate for alot of sh!t happening, sort of like a outlet i noticed i got negged alot for my fake gf thread and i am sorry for this. but honestly i can`t really tell you whats going on but i can tell you this. I am competing nexy year and i am in a great apprenticeship. So here is abit of truth for you guys i have not had One relationship since i broke up with my Xwife and honestly it gets really really lonely, Yeah well thats me i will not be posting alot here now iknow i ****ed up so.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I still dont get how you could being compesmentus create a thread saying that a certain female was your girlfriend.. Giving us lots of details about her etc.. and its all a pack of lies and just your imagination!

You got caught out big style mate! Whats next though ? I knew I had seen her pics on bb.com

Suppose its only a forum, and people dont need to rely on you irl...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

alot of people bs on the internet mate,your not the first or last lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hey,

The guy come clean so lete cut him some slack.

FTR it was ME who deleted the other thread, as soon as l saw this one.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Your a weirdo mate end of


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lxm said:


> I still dont get how you could being compesmentus create a thread saying that a certain female was your girlfriend.. Giving us lots of details about her etc.. and its all a pack of lies and just your imagination!
> 
> You got caught out big style mate! Whats next though ? I knew I had seen her pics on bb.com


to make things better then it really is thats why not gonna defend myself, was a big mistake yeah i did and really i was hoping to get caught out.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Can I ask about your mum needing a kidney, which you were going to give her?

It was you that posted about that, wasn't it, or have I got you mixed up with someone else?

Was she really sick after all?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

You need to lay off the tren mate!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just get back to reality mate, no matter how ****, you can always make it better.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

You f*ckin knob i called you out on the first page about this being bullsh*t and you gave me a load of lip. Not just this thread but two other threads you kept up tis fantasy!

I feel more sorry for you now than i do the Syrians

You sad sad little man


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> hey,
> 
> The guy come clean so lete cut him some slack.
> 
> FTR it was ME who deleted the other thread, as soon as l saw this one.


Nah its alright i deserve it , its just you guys have no idea how it is sitting around hoping a woman who left you ages ago still is gonna come back to you. Honestly i have not had one relationship since why? Cause i married the woman i was supposed to be with ages ago then she left. I went into a deep depression and a bad case of anexiety. So yeah thats the truth god honest truth.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

tbh nobody cares, it's an internet forum which involves alot of BS so don't beat yourself up about it

your still going to HELL for lying though!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR it was ME who deleted the other thread, as soon as l saw this one.


ffs mate, whether it was made up or not i actually really fancied the bird in this pics


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Can I ask about your mum needing a kidney, which you were going to give her?
> 
> It was you that posted about that, wasn't it, or have I got you mixed up with someone else?
> 
> Was she really sick after all?


Yep thats real and yes she is still sick and yes she is hooked up to a dialisys .


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I read most of the thread and it was funny to be honest, made me and the wife laugh out loud...like a whole new noCarbs (and that was fvckin epic by the way!!)

BUT..well done on posting and laying yourself on the line as a liar, to be slaughtered by the UKM wolf lair


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> You f*ckin knob i called you out on the first page about this being bullsh*t and you gave me a load of lip. Not just this thread but two other threads you kept up tis fantasy!
> 
> I feel more sorry for you now than i do the Syrians
> 
> You sad sad little man


yeah yeah keep it coming


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

well coming clean must have been hard, don't ever feel the need to overcompensate for being lonely tho mate. Sure your lonely now but who knows whats around the corner. I hope you feel better soon tho and wish you all the best.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Is the hotty u were dating single now? Can I have her number please?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> Is the hotty u were dating single now? Can I have her number please?


Just google her pic then you can have her :innocent:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Well atleast you said sorry


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

The whole imaginary story was pretty sad and messed up. But fair play for comin back on here and facing it.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't have a clue what's gone on, lol. But to be honest, this is the internet, if you made a thread about having a girlfriend that ended up not being true, then does it really matter? Not saying it can't be annoying when people BS on the internet, but trivial BS isn't something I give two monkeys about. Giving dangerous advice on serious matters is another thing all together, and sick thing too.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dbox2k6 said:


> well coming clean must have been hard, don't ever feel the need to overcompensate for being lonely tho mate. Sure your lonely now but who knows whats around the corner. I hope you feel better soon tho and wish you all the best.


You have no idea mate how hard it was but i love this site i love the people on here not worth loosing over a huge lie. Not gonna cry wolf anymore.


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

What really annoys me most when people bs on the internet is that everything said by them thereafter is just null and void. They lose all credibility.

I mean why lie on the internet ffss?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> What really annoys me most when people bs on the internet is that everything said by them thereafter is just null and void. They lose all credibility.
> 
> I mean why lie on the internet ffss?


Cause its the one place you can be anyone you want to be.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> You have no idea mate how hard it was but i love this site i love the people on here not worth loosing over a huge lie. Not gonna cry wolf anymore.


 well i can assure we ALL **** up sometimes, we're human its what we do lol. Honestly tho mate i was in a similar position a few years back. the missus left me, i was devestated and seriously lonely and withdrawn for a long time. then out of nowhere i met someone amazing! we're now happily married and and and glad everything happened the way it did or else i may not have met her.

So keep your chin up and good things WILL happen


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Just weird; really weird! Seek professional help mate!!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Also i cant see how bodybuilding and the use of certain hormones are gna make u any better! Honestly get some pro help


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

fair play for explaining

personally I'd have just created a new account but then I don't talk sh!t lol

you CAN be whoever you want to be, really.... not just on the internet

lads, people make mistakes.... give this guy a break I reckon. Life's too short and he is obviously messed up at the minute to come up with all that

fact is though, no one will ever believe your posts now, so you might as well make a new account and delete the old one


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause its the one place you can be anyone you want to be.


Michael Jackson once said this about Neverland ^^^

...be afraid...be VERY afraid...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause its the one place you can be anyone you want to be.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Just weird; really weird! Seek professional help mate!!!


Glad im not the only one who is creeped out by this, seriously if it was pics of my sister id be furious and genuinely worried for her safety, so many scary people on the net these days you just really dont know who the fcuk your talking to its nuts ffs


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

give the guy a break so he made up a story about some chick big fvckin deal, we have all told lies about what we did to some chick to our mates at some point or another

it just means that maybe people will take things with a pinch of salt from now on

infernal has appologised yes he is a c0ck for doing it but what harm has come form it

@infernal you are still an ugly cvnt but maybe lay off the hormones for a while as they could be a contributing factor


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause its the one place you can be anyone you want to be.


You can be who you want to be anyway mate, I could say i've got a 19 inch roger but at the end of the day when I turn off the laptop its not true. You just gotta get on with your life mate, things might be sh1te now, but if you think you'll never be happy again for the rest of your life your kidding yourself, sh1t always sorts it self out in the end. Just remember "for every dark night, theres a brighter day".


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> Glad im not the only one who is creeped out by this, seriously if it was pics of my sister id be furious and genuinely worried for her safety, so many scary people on the net these days you just really dont know who the fcuk your talking to its nuts ffs


never really thoughtabout it that waybut then again my sister aint that good looking (me with a moustache) so i would probably hunt the guy down and shake his hand


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fair play mate

it was a interesting read even though it was bs


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Why was the original thread deleted?


----------



## Outoftoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Takes guts to apologise, could have taken the easy option and just set up a new user name and identity on the site so fair play!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep thats real and yes she is still sick and yes she is hooked up to a dialisys .


Sorry to hear she is genuinely sick. I know it's a stressful time which has added to your issues.

Fair play for having the guts to own up and apologize. You're human - We all screw up sometimes.

No harm done except a tiny blip re: your credibility, which is soon forgotten as a one-off


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

god knows why you did it in the first place and if it made you even feel that bit better but lay off the juice that could maybe cause all the emotion and forget the competition and sort yourself out

and you would have had to come clear because you clearly got busted so no points for coming clean but on a brighter note


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

well tbh mish telling me to fawk off from the forum in the neg message is possibly what i would construe as hatemail , great stuff i have something to show to the mods now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You made some mistakes, well so what! Then you apologise, so well done!

None of us are perfect, we all make mistakes so never mind.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> Why was the original thread deleted?


Because this thread kind of cleared that one up and l saw no point in having 2 threads slating him.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> god knows why you did it in the first place and if it made you even feel that bit better but lay off the juice that could maybe cause all the emotion and forget the competition and sort yourself out
> 
> and you would have had to come clear because you clearly got busted so no points for coming clean but on a brighter note


Nah i need this competition more then anything and tbh the deca im using fawked me up more then Tren ever could.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I was wondering why that thread was gettin so much attention. Is it still around or has it been deleted

But don't worry about it bro this is the internet, nobody will lose any sleep, nobody really gives a sh!t so just make up another gf with naked pics and get her ass posted in MA


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause its the one place you can be anyone you want to be.


Join some virtual reality game or something then. I mean why lie about a gf when you won't even meet any of us. Don't know why we would believe you over your mum either. It's pretty pathetic. Join "plenty of fish" and find some really dates get back on the market


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> I was wondering why that thread was gettin so much attention. Is it still around or has it been deleted
> 
> But don't worry about it bro this is the internet, nobody will lose any sleep, nobody really gives a sh!t so just make up another gf with naked pics and get her ass posted in MA


Must learn photoshop then


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ciggy said:


> Join some virtual reality game or something then. I mean why lie about a gf when you won't even meet any of us. Don't know why we would believe you over your mum either. It's pretty pathetic. Join "plenty of fish" and find some really dates get back on the market


OI slate me all you want over everything els but my mum is the real fawking deal that has only contributed to emotional issues.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> well tbh mish telling me to fawk off from the forum in the neg message is possibly what i would construe as hatemail , great stuff i have something to show to the mods now.


So you will go crying to the mods because someone reacted negatively to you telling lies?Get a grip.

You obviously have issues that need dealt with.Hats off for apologizing but you've got a cheek with that comment.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3457222 said:


> Because this thread kind of cleared that one up and l saw no point in having 2 threads slating him.


Cuda just locked it down big man... I wanted to see how it all unfolded


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> So you will go crying to the mods because someone reacted negatively to you telling lies?Get a grip.
> 
> You obviously have issues that need dealt with.Hats off for apologizing but you've got a cheek with that comment.


Yeah probably sorry about that was just acting out emotionally


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> So you will go crying to the mods because someone reacted negatively to you telling lies?Get a grip.
> 
> You obviously have issues that need dealt with.Hats off for apologizing but you've got a cheek with that comment.


sort of gotta agree there....keep it sheepish and apologetic for a bit, laugh it off and get stuck back into the forum you say you love so much


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

God this is embarrassing. I'm cringing for the OP.

Sad thread for an even sadder member.

If you're gonna asphixyw4nk make sure you use your imaginary gf as a spotter.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Cuda just looked it down big man... I wanted to see how it all unfolded


Once he got busted it kinda got juvinile mate, as per usual.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably will be seeking help was at a shrink for a while thought i was in the all clear apparently not...


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> well tbh mish telling me to fawk off from the forum in the neg message is possibly what i would construe as hatemail , great stuff i have something to show to the mods now.


Tell tale


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> So you will go crying to the mods because someone reacted negatively to you telling lies?Get a grip.
> 
> You obviously have issues that need dealt with.Hats off for apologizing but you've got a cheek with that comment.





asc said:


> sort of gotta agree there....keep it sheepish and apologetic for a bit, laugh it off and get stuck back into the forum you say you love so much


Thing is chaps, banter and stick all well and good, personal attacks, not the same.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Akura said:


> God this is embarrassing. I'm cringing for the OP.
> 
> Sad thread for an even sadder member.
> 
> If you're gonna asphixy**** make sure you use your imaginary gf as a spotter.


WTF? is that wishing death on someone? bit harsh if it is mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> WTF? is that wishing death on someone? bit harsh if it is mate


Maybe he`s right have not tried a attempt since 2 years ago TBH...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

*Grabs doritos and beer*


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe he`s right have not tried a attempt since 2 years ago TBH...


Oh here it comes.......


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> OI slate me all you want over everything els but my mum is the real fawking deal that has only contributed to emotional issues.


Well no1 will ever no


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Why do people even care?

Everyone cnut on here has lied before so Boone can get on their high horse... Infernal obviously regrets the bollox he posted so llow him.

Not like he's a fly by night member or a pr**k like no carbs ffs all these judge and jury post are as cringeworthy as the thread itself


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe he`s right have not tried a attempt since 2 years ago TBH...


should probably just stop posting now mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mish said:


> Oh here it comes.......


Nope it does not but it seems like you have some personal grudge with me so what ever...


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe he`s right have not tried a attempt since 2 years ago TBH...


WTF


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ciggy:3457287 said:


> Well no1 will ever no


Exactly... If his mum is ill you're bein a cnut so leave that one alone


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

how did he get found out? should have just locked the other thread


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Why do people even care?
> 
> Everyone cnut on here has lied before so Boone can get on their high horse... Infernal obviously regrets the bollox he posted so llow him.
> 
> Not like he's a fly by night member or a pr**k like no carbs ffs all these judge and jury post are as cringeworthy as the thread itself


One of these members posted something once that shocked me to my core mate, l mean a real " are you fu*king serious " post.....

He wants to remember that unless he wants me too remind him .


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> Cuda just locked it down big man... I wanted to see how it all unfolded


X2 :sad:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> should probably just stop posting now mate


No i will take any canon shots i get now mate, will not even mention that sh!t as its feeding the beast so to speak...


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Milky said:


> One of these members posted something once that shocked me to my core mate, l mean a real " are you fu*king serious " post.....
> 
> He wants to remember that unless he wants me too remind him .


Remind him remind him remind him


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

Not to sound bad or get you down im sure majority will agree, think you need to get off the gear if im right correct me if im wrong havent you been blasting and cruising for a while with grams of gear? If im honest from your avi pics which i have seen you just about look like someone who bloody trains, with all these lies, problems etc i would get my self of these meds as clearly your doing something really wrong as results are not showing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gujkhan said:


> Not to sound bad or get you down im sure majority will agree, think you need to get off the gear if im right correct me if im wrong havent you been blasting and cruising for a while with grams of gear? If im honest from your avi pics which i have seen you just about look like someone who bloody trains, with all these lies, problems etc i would get my self of these meds as clearly your doing something really wrong as results are not showing


Thats you opinion mate


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3457300 said:


> One of these members posted something once that shocked me to my core mate, l mean a real " are you fu*king serious " post.....
> 
> He wants to remember that unless he wants me too remind him .


Remind him mate


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats you opinion mate


Wait a minute, so you are blasting & cruising AAS while going through mental issues?

It's in your best interest to stop taking hormones and drugs for a while and have a clear head! Look after yourself mate you obviously are in a rough position and I feel sorry for you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DigBick said:


> Wait a minute, so you are blasting & cruising AAS while going through mental issues?
> 
> It's in your best interest to stop taking hormones and drugs for a while and have a clear head! Look after yourself mate you obviously are in a rough position and I feel sorry for you


Mate only thing keeping me from going lower are the hormones i am taking, but i might drop down to a low cruise for a long while after the contest


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DigBick said:


> Wait a minute, so you are blasting & cruising AAS while going through mental issues?
> 
> It's in your best interest to stop taking hormones and drugs for a while and have a clear head! Look after yourself mate you obviously are in a rough position and I feel sorry for you


THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

is advice you should heed.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> is advice you should heed.


Might just drop down to a very low cruise cause i NEED this contest


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Might just drop down to a very low cruise cause i NEED this contest


At the risk of your sanity?

Come on mate, prioritise.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

do a power pct like hacksiis advice mate come off for a good few months maybe a year and you will be back to normal in no time

@milky wernt you gonna remind someone of something?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> do a power pct like hacksiis advice mate come off for a good few months maybe a year and you will be back to normal in no time
> 
> @milky wernt you gonna remind someone of something?


No mate, l will do it privatly if l need too as l am pretty sure the backlash from it would be pretty severe.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Might just drop down to a very low cruise cause i NEED this contest


if i have to come over to norway and beat you to within an inch of your life with a salted cod then i will

dont make me do it!!

all i want to read from you in the next 12 weeks is a PCT journal


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Might just drop down to a very low cruise cause i NEED this contest


What you need is a clear mind and a breathe of fresh air, wake up mate, smell the ****ing gravy. We're trying to help you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

digitalis said:


> At the risk of your sanity?
> 
> Come on mate, prioritise.


Things is if i quit hormones i am at more risk of depression and doing real harm to my sanity. I need it cause if i do it then its done and iknow i can do it again, then i will be able to stop AAS use for a while.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

lol not even worth worrying about, it's not like its going to affect anyone. Just learn from your mistakes. If it makes ya feel better making stuff up then you have something missing in your real life which only you can sort out. But chin up it ain't the end of the world. If you're feeling depressed drop the steroids, go to the docs and get something to help you. Without your health wtf's a bit of muscle :beer:

Edit: Sounded like I was taking the p1ss when im not. But people forget NoAudi / Nocarbs and the kid who said he had 200kg of oats in his flat, so your not the first and you wont be the last


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Okey will make a deal with you guys i will come off gear for atleast one year over that if you would only but support my first attempt at a comp. Then i will recover to a extreme PCT protocol and log it.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

still think best course of action is pct first then at least 6 months clean, then maybe you will see you dont need the comp

listen to me i talk sense (sometimes)


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> still think best course of action is pct first then at least 6 months clean, then maybe you will see you dont need the comp
> 
> listen to me i talk sense (sometimes)


Will sitt down and have a good long think about it, i must admit been regressing to bad depression the last few months.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Not saying you are mate but severe depression can and does induce temporary psychosis in some people. You're not mad but you deffo need to change the path you're heading in ATM mate, and dropping the hormones is a priority.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Everyones lies on the internet, like me with my insurance quotes, I thought everyone would think I was really cool if I could insure an M3 cheap at 21...

Notsrs, jealousphags gonna phag.

Didn't see the rest of your thread only first page when you made it, and didn't think the girl was fit enough to justify reading it again LOL.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Just one question. Was that bird really from Norway?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

User Name said:


> Just one question. Was that bird really from Norway?


idk really ... But have had a fair chance with some great women but as always im reluctant to go any further with them, as i miss my ex to damn much to really be with anyone els...


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> idk really ... But have had a fair chance with some great women but as always im reluctant to go any further with them, as i miss my ex to damn much to really be with anyone els...


class mate. lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im too lazy to read all the replies but i have to say that takes some balls to come back on here after being caught out big time, hats off to you fella i wouldnt have, well i wouldnt have lied in the first place but hey we all **** up, its how we respond to that which is important.

Now get ya head straight and sort ya self out.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HodgesoN said:


> class mate. lol


mate been missing that woman ED since she left i married her ffsake what does that say? To this day i can honestly say i have not found anyone that can really measure up.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

We've all been there mate, I can assure you I have lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> mate been missing that woman ED since she left i married her ffsake what does that say? To this day i can honestly say i have not found anyone that can really measure up.


girls come and go, stick with the boy's for abit, go out and have some fun, forget about her, i bet shes doing the same.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

digitalis said:


> We've all been there mate, I can assure you I have lol.


Well tbh thats the point when my mental problems started


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just don't get why would go out of your way to make up a bullsh1t story about a non existent girlfriend to a load of faceless people you don't even know on the Internet, no matter how down you feel.

What were you possibly hoping to gain from it?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Must learn photoshop then


No dont do this your dangerous enough without it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I just don't get why would go out of your way to make up a bullsh1t story about a non existent girlfriend to a load of faceless people you don't even know on the Internet, no matter how down you feel.
> 
> What were you possibly hoping to gain from it?


tbh i dont really know...


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep thats real and yes she is still sick and yes she is hooked up to a dialisys .


whats that i can smell? BULLSHlT!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> No dont do this your dangerous enough without it


Why thanks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sawyer1 said:


> whats that i can smell? BULLSHlT!


sure mate call that what ever you want...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Smitch said:


> I just don't get why would go out of your way to make up a bullsh1t story about a non existent girlfriend to a load of faceless people you don't even know on the Internet, no matter how down you feel.
> 
> What were you possibly hoping to gain from it?


Internet reputation?

Haven't you noticed people like to big up themselves on here with stores about girls, cars, money and what have you?

It's sad I know but the reality is some people need the attention they get because they aren't getting it in 'real life'


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DigBick said:


> Internet reputation?
> 
> Haven't you noticed people like to big up themselves on here with stores about girls, cars, money and what have you?
> 
> It's sad I know but the reality is some people need the attention they get because they aren't getting it in 'real life'


Anything that people are jealous of these days is bullsh*t though, whether you prove it or not, people won't believe you because they're so sad and bitter about their own lives!

May aswell just all pretend to be miserable hobos lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Well tbh thats the point when my mental problems started


Get some counselling, seriously it will help you. Quite a few ppl on here have. I did, & it sorted me out no end.

Women can really fvk you up, try not to let it. Maybe you need to concentrate your mind elsewhere. When the thought of the ex comes into your head

force yourself to think of something else, its not easy but it will make it more manageable.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Nah its alright i deserve it , its just you guys have no idea how it is sitting around hoping a woman who left you ages ago still is gonna come back to you. Honestly i have not had one relationship since why? Cause i married the woman i was supposed to be with ages ago then she left. I went into a deep depression and a bad case of anexiety. So yeah thats the truth god honest truth.


Mate,Im in the exact same place.No matter how many times, I tell myself SHES GONE,my optimistic personality, wont let me fully accept it.The old saying, "hope springs eternal" grasps every moment.

However, Ive never felt the need to concoct a fantasy life, and spread it on here.Having said that,It doesnt make you a bad person,and to be honest, youve given us all some laughs, and for that alone I thankyou.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with telling a few lies mate, my advice though is to tell ones that are kinda more realistic as personally I think if you carry in the way you are, youl get offered a job with the Tories


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Im no psychologist but splitting up with your wife is why your emotional unstable mate. I pat you on the back for coming clean though, I would be really ashamed of myself at this point maybe you need to get your pride back and say ***k it women come and go theres plenty more fish in the sea type scenario...

Definetley respect you for coming clean theres zero sense in living a lie ITs f*ucking needles mate and you can do better. drop the gear get your confidence back and move on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Listen everyone iknew at some point i had to come clean and iknow i have serious issues as pointed out, yeah i ****ed up and yeah was a big mistake i will not lie about that one atleast ,feel free to hack me to death on here feel free to ridicule iknow i deserve it really.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

i'`ve jumped straight to page 8 so where can i find these pics? lol


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Wings said:


> i'`ve jumped straight to page 8 so where can i find these pics? lol


She was a 6.5 - nothing special. Not great pics either

The thread is now closed, too


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

The Thing is, its all well and good making this thread apologising and wanting to return back to normal and get help from people, but whose actually gonna take a word you say seriously anymore? I would't believe you if u said u had a shower this morning, never mind what your diet consists of or what you're lifting.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd stay away from here until you've got help or sorted your head out, what people say here will effect you, no matter how much you think it won't, bad things will always get in your head

Get help, get off the gear and get your true friends around.

When your sound again, come back, I'm sure people will let bye gones be bye gones


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> The Thing is, its all well and good making this thread apologising and wanting to return back to normal and get help from people, but whose actually gonna take a word you say seriously anymore? I would't believe you if u said u had a shower this morning, never mind what your diet consists of or what you're lifting.


I cant stop you from thinking that mate its your choice and i cant stop you i will post my training and diet cause those things i can prove, come have one week of training and dieting with me seriously jump on a plane get over here and see with your own eyes. If not then its your choice not to believe.


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Has the thread been removed? I fancy a laugh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> The Thing is, its all well and good making this thread apologising and wanting to return back to normal and get help from people, but whose actually gonna take a word you say seriously anymore? I would't believe you if u said u had a shower this morning, never mind what your diet consists of or what you're lifting.


This is just what I was gonna type pretty much.

I don't know the op so couldn't really care less about his situation but people nowadays seem to think an apology kind of makes everything that they've done or said nul and void, which really isn't the case.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

forget about your ex mate

just concentrate on pumping gym in the iron

or iron in the gym whichever you prefer


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Smitch said:


> This is just what I was gonna type pretty much.
> 
> I don't know the op so couldn't really care less about his situation but people nowadays seem to think an apology kind of makes everything that they've done or said nul and void, which really isn't the case.


Thats not what i expected at all mate i really sincerely just wanted to apologize , and yeah i am aware of the situation i have put my self in


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> This is just what I was gonna type pretty much.
> 
> I don't know the op so couldn't really care less about his situation but people nowadays seem to think an apology kind of makes everything that they've done or said nul and void, which really isn't the case.


If he posts purely trianing stuff etc then its not something people can judge him on.

It will take some time tho TBH.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I love internet Bull Sh1tters, funny as hell when they get caught out and abuse.

I love :wub: you mate, i expect a new lie by the end of next week otherwise ill be disappointed.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I cant stop you from thinking that mate its your choice and i cant stop you i will post my training and diet cause those things i can prove, come have one week of training and dieting with me seriously jump on a plane get over here and see with your own eyes. If not then its your choice not to believe.


Are you actually from norway then?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Actually feel a little sorry for you

Lost all hope on here though, no one will believe a word you say, not even what you're posting in this thread now

Whatever you do, health before vanity, I genuinely hope it all works out OK

if this comp talk is real then I don't think you're in the right frame of mind at all


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Singh01 said:


> Are you actually from norway then?


Im a dual national


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I just don't get why would go out of your way to make up a bullsh1t story about a non existent girlfriend to a load of faceless people you don't even know on the Internet, no matter how down you feel.
> 
> What were you possibly hoping to gain from it?


E-popularity mate lol, you know how important that is


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

How's it gone from him apologising about bullshi**ing to people feeling sorry for his mental health ?

OP you may have mental issues you may not and I wasn't really bothered if that was your gf or not, but it seems like you've gone from bigging yourself up to going for the sympathy vote.

Just post about training and stuff for a while until it all blows over. It's good you owned up and came back on but there is gonna be a lot of people(me included) that are gonna be very sceptical of everything you post from now on.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mez said:


> How's it gone from him apologising about bullshi**ing to people feeling sorry for his mental health ?
> 
> OP you may have mental issues you may not and I wasn't really bothered if that was your gf or not, but it seems like you've gone from bigging yourself up to going for the sympathy vote.
> 
> Just post about training and stuff for a while until it all blows over. It's good you owned up and came back on but there is gonna be a lot of people(me included) that are gonna be very sceptical of everything you post from now on.


Iknow this...


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

forget the comp.... if it is even true, you'll end up looking like an embarassing bag of sh!t... the crowd will cringe, you'll cry, and you'll feel worse after

come off gear, run a long hard pct and sort your life out first buddy

unless.... this whole thing could be like inception, a lie within a lie..... what if you've got two accounts, posted in one, cuaght yourself out with the other alter ego, then apologised etc etc

it's like the matrix up in hurr


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> forget the comp.... if it is even true, you'll end up looking like an embarassing bag of sh!t... the crowd will cringe, you'll cry, and you'll feel worse after
> 
> come off gear, run a long hard pct and sort your life out first buddy
> 
> ...


I will do the comp i will post the pics from the comp too, or get someone to film it video proof will that suffice ?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

forget the comp!!! you've missed the point.... it's not a priority.

you clearly are either

A) thee biggest and best internet troll ever

B) someone with a decent share of mental health issues

sort B out before worrying about bodybuilding


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Dont worry about it we all do silly things mate


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

OP, I took the p1ss in the other thread because it was funny, but I want to say this.

I hope you are ok, everyone lies or exaggerates on the internet. You took it too far and got caught. Which is a shame for you.

I for one appreciate this thread.

Sounds like you have a lot going on at the moment, I hope it works out and I hope you can find a way to stay on the forum, lay low for a while, change your user name let it blow over.

I know places like this can be the only type of support network people have at times and I wouldn't like to see you lose it because of some things that were stupid but didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> forget the comp.... if it is even true, you'll end up looking like an embarassing bag of sh!t... the crowd will cringe, you'll cry, and you'll feel worse after
> 
> come off gear, run a long hard pct and sort your life out first buddy
> 
> ...


Genius, one of the shining lights on this forum


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

So he told a lie big deal I believe him about his mum the

gf lie was obv a lie to make him/ his life seem better

I def would stop using gear for a while mate you obv

have issues which you admitted and want to get help

Also I would stay off here for a day or 2 as someone of your

replies are baiting people ( wrongly) for them to have a go at you.

Good luck


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Im a dual national


Pics of your passport or Nodualnationality and just good old British. TEAM GB!! WOOP WOOP!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Havent read all this but fair play to you for admitting it I say.

Least you havent done a gymgym and tried to carry it on when caught out. Reps


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

sam2012 said:


> lol not even worth worrying about, it's not like its going to affect anyone. Just learn from your mistakes. If it makes ya feel better making stuff up then you have something missing in your real life which only you can sort out. But chin up it ain't the end of the world. If you're feeling depressed drop the steroids, go to the docs and get something to help you. Without your health wtf's a bit of muscle :beer:
> 
> Edit: Sounded like I was taking the p1ss when im not. But people forget NoAudi / Nocarbs *and the kid who said he had 200kg of oats in his flat*, so your not the first and you wont be the last


Ive gotta find this thread...

:lol:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> well tbh mish telling me to fawk off from the forum in the neg message is possibly what i would construe as hatemail , great stuff i have something to show to the mods now.


nobody likes a tattle tail mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

broch316 said:


> nobody likes a tattle tail mate


Same as no one likes a bully !


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

the 10x10 sets of squats thread which you made a day after the girl thread, I take it that was bull aswell?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

hat off for you telling the truth!

and i wouldnt even think twice about people feeling bad about me, it will blow over soon

you just really need to get your issues sorted mate, thats all i would be bothered about

i know a time when you felt happy and anxiety free may feel like a distant memory,

but one thing i can guarantee you is things you are doing now arent helping your problem

i seriously think you should go see a dr, go onto a low cruise dose, then explain everything to your dr

and it wont be long until things pick up again

i hope this helps


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

Milky said:


> Same as no one likes a bully !


agree milky but ive not seen any on here maybe u have as your a mod and saw his inbox.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Everyones lies on the internet, like me with my insurance quotes, I thought everyone would think I was really cool if I could insure an M3 cheap at 21...
> 
> Notsrs, jealousphags gonna phag.
> 
> Didn't see the rest of your thread only first page when you made it, and didn't think the girl was fit enough to justify reading it again LOL.


I'm sorry, you were lying about your insurance quotes ?

I missed that one.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> hat off for you telling the truth!
> 
> and i wouldnt even think twice about people feeling bad about me, it will blow over soon
> 
> ...


It's ok, his Doctor knows and helps him out with his aas. They train together.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

o.k i'm gonna fess up because with all this talk of lies the guilt is killing me, on the "how big is your penis" thread i clamed it was 6.7 inches when in fact it's a measly 6.5 inches :no:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

TG123 said:


> o.k i'm gonna fess up because with all this talk of lies the guilt is killing me, on the "how big is your penis" thread i clamed it was 6.7 inches when in fact it's a measly 6.5 inches :no:


you will go to hell...............with a small willy


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

only on the 5th page but this is a cracker. I cant stop laughing. OP you need help, it got even more cringey when you start trying to get sympathy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

> It's ok, his Doctor knows and helps him out with his aas. They train together.


yeah alright fair enough he told a few lies, im sure i will get over it that someone i dont know told lies about seeing some girl i dont even know, and i am sure you will too

the fact of the matter, this guy is clearly suffering

i know i sound like your mum, but just imagine if you ever felt that low , and wanted end your life etc

its easy for others who dont understand to rip the p*ss out of someone

but i feel your pain bro, and i am sure you will get it sorted soon

for the record i forgive you, even if knowone else does


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

TG123 said:


> o.k i'm gonna fess up because with all this talk of lies the guilt is killing me, on the "how big is your penis" thread i clamed it was 6.7 inches when in fact it's a measly 6.5 inches :no:


Well i never lie at all...on the same thread i had said mine was over 10",,,i happened to take another look at the measuring tape i used and it only reads in mm not inches,,,,


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Was this the swedish bird..


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL come on guys we all lie some times let the man b !

If there is some truth to your story I hope things get better mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope you sort your $hit out mate. Sounds like a lonely place you're in at the minute. Get your friends and family around you to get you better.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

soon as i clocked the thread title in the list i knew it was gonna be this guy lol

fairplay. lets move on


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

It is ok everyone saying takes guts to admit your in the wrong and lets move on but when someone makes up some bull**** on the internet they know if they get found out they are going to get alot of stick. His account is now pretty useless as nobody is going believe a word he says and will now question everything he has ever said. I personally think he is just a massive attention seeker even his apology turned into him talking about killing himself and trying to get sympathy he probably loves us all taking the mick out of him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kingdale said:


> It is ok everyone saying takes guts to admit your in the wrong and lets move on but when someone makes up some bull**** on the internet they know if they get found out they are going to get alot of stick. His account is now pretty useless as nobody is going believe a word he says and will now question everything he has ever said. I personally think he is just a massive attention seeker even his apology turned into him talking about killing himself and trying to get sympathy he probably loves us all taking the mick out of him.


He can close his account then and coe back as someone else which he could have done privatley if he had wanted too.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fair play for owning up IMO


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Weather or not anyone tells a lie on ere does not really mean much to me people keeps saying 'his account is useless now' did anyone's account ever hold any value in the first place? We are all a bunch of strangers who share similar goals on this site which has good info and of good value.. The guy has his on issues to deal with just like all of us.. It was good while it lasted.. Still I stay on my lane and take everything on the Internet with a pinch of salt..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Weather or not anyone tells a lie on ere does not really mean much to me people keeps saying 'his account is useless now' did anyone's account ever hold any value in the first place? We are all a bunch of strangers who share similar goals on this site which has good info and of good value.. The guy has his on issues to deal with just like all of us.. It was good while it lasted.. Still I stay on my lane and take everything on the Internet with a pinch of salt..


Dont come on here talking sense, FFS goes against everything most people want to read.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

So what u told lies, loads of people over the net do it, u got caught out big style though and ur credabilty will be shot but so the fuk what, people out there getting stabbed, shot and god knows what else!

Remove the t!ty lip and wedge from ur @ass and carry on, balls to own up tho, give u that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well idk i will just keep to myself for a while post a few comments sometimes and update my journal for my own benefit, their are tons of people on here who never liked me in the first place and iknow you were all waiting for a opportunity to pounce, but thats okey i deserve it iknow that. And for the record i did not start by telling people i have mental issues they pretty much figured that out them selfs, but denying it would be no point as then i would be lying to and i think iv done enough of that already.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

amen brah


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

infernal0988 said:



> Maybe he`s right have not tried a attempt since 2 years ago TBH...


You did mention the mental issues, unless I read this statement wrong.

But hay ho, don't worry about it. To much aggro on here lately.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mez said:


> You did mention the mental issues, unless I read this statement wrong.
> 
> But hay ho, don't worry about it. To much aggro on here lately.


Yeah but that was waaaayyy back when you know who left...


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Every time I log in these threads are always over 10 pages long.

It's like a gossip mag ere' I tell ya. :wub:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would have had a clue what all this crap was if the thread wasn't deleted. Why not just lock it?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good luck mate!

While i did laugh at the thread and what you wrote. It takes a big man to stay on, apologise, own up and take the heat. You obviously have bigger things to worry about.

I hope you get things sorted. Please do yourself a favour though and put your health before competitions etc.

Some of us do know what you're going through as well. I had a break up where it felt like my kid was removed from my life. I still struggle to deal with that but i got over the ex. You will too. It obviously wasnt meant to be and someone will come along and make you realise that.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to lie on the internet when I was like 12


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

> I used to lie on the internet when I was like 12


you must be perfect!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Breda said:


> Why do people even care?
> 
> Everyone cnut on here has lied before so Boone can get on their high horse... Infernal obviously regrets the bollox he posted so llow him.


They probably care and there all so angry because there own lives are so fkcin sad that ukm is the only life they actually have.

suck it up losers, if your that bothered over some bullsh1tter who lets face it, you know not a lot about, i think its you that should seek professional help, not the op.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

> They probably care and there all so angry because there own lives are so fkcin sad that ukm is the only life they actually have.
> 
> suck it up losers, if your that bothered over some bullsh1tter who lets face it, you know not a lot about, i think its you that should seek professional help, not the op.


couldnt have worded it better myself. amen to that


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I've never understood why people need to lie on the internet or why you would need to make up a story about dating a fit girl..? Quite sad really!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

BigAndy said:


> you must be perfect!


Lol


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

This was actually more sad than the Noaudi there, not even that funny really. If the original threads been deleted how about the same happens to this one and we all move on


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

well i have always seen infernal0988 as a decent guy on the forum and into his bodybuilding like the rest of us.So he hasnt much to be sorry for imo.I definately agree cut out the aas as its multypling the negative thoughts in the mind.Its madness to be taking aas when the minds not 100%


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

vduboli said:


> This was actually more sad than the Noaudi there, not even that funny really. If the original threads been deleted how about the same happens to this one and we all move on


+1

And let's never mention this or the gf thread again.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

M8 everyone lies at some stage if you were doing it to gain 'cred' then wrong way were all men and have had a bit of [email protected] so I doubt many would've been impressed

If you want cred create a journal , keep progress pics and build good frame low bf% and you'll get respect here


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

i think the difference between these (noaudi) type lying threads and gymgym's is that people know they're lying whereas gymgym actually believed that he was a covert protector of the rich and famous, bodyguard extraordinaire, a world famous highly saught after male escort who had the ability to kill a man with a single punch, that's what made gymgym so epic


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

TG123 said:


> i think the difference between these (noaudi) type lying threads and gymgym's is that people know they're lying whereas gymgym actually believed that he was a covert protector of the rich and famous, bodyguard extraordinaire, a world famous highly saught after male escort who had the ability to kill a man with a single punch, that's what made gymgym so epic


That's because gymgym was all that and more.. The sooner you realise the quicker it will fall to place..


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't wanna drag any sh1t up OP but why did you say u made your gf have an abortion? Thats the randomest lie ever...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Singh01:3459110 said:


> I don't wanna drag any sh1t up OP but why did you say u made your gf have an abortion? Thats the randomest lie ever...


You know what its like when you in the bull sh!t grove the lies and ****rey just come out without any thought

It's like bein caught bunkin off skool

Mum "how was skool"

You "great"

Mum "you didn't go now stop liein before I beat your black ass back to this mornin"

You "ummm... I got on the bus but it broke down, they sent an engineer but he couldn't get there for 5 hours so I decided to walk, while I was walkin I got lost and because I was so late I went to a friends house

Mum "why didn't you wait for the next bus"

You "because I was too cold to stand still so thought I should get movin before I got frost bitten and that bus was guna take 3 hours because they come every 3 hours when I'm in skool"

Mum "so if I call the bus company they will confirm their bus broke down n all the other sh!t"

You "yea why would I lie"

Ring Ring

Ring Ring

You "ok ok busted"

As you can see once the lie has started it must continue until busted no matter how unbelievable it is


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Fair play coming clean op. Didn't see the first thread but to me it sounds like a cry for help. If you need to chat or get anything off your chest hit up the PM.

Guys slating (without getting on my high horse), sure he fvcked up, at the end of the day I would like to think members can come on here with problems as a way to get help. I know in the past when I've posted up random threads about being fvcked up members have dropped me pm's etc. The guy needs help, not a lynch mob. I mean, has what he said impacted any of you guys and made your life worse?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Live and learn fella.

I personally didnt give a sh1t if she was your gf or not, I just find the internet a good place to have a laugh at someones expense,in fact i do it with my mates,we all do it to one another when someone c0cks up.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Why would someone making up a fictional girlfriend on the internet for nothing more than to make themselves look big and get a bit of internet attention automatically mean they have serious mental health issues and need to seek professional help?

Some of you have even admited to doing it yourselfs on occasion!

Fair enough the OP has said he has mental issues but ffs guys i think this is getting blown out of proportion.

OP, yes it was a bit sad mate, you fcuked up. Well done for sticking around to face this lynch mob. If the sympathy vote fails just start taking the p1ss out yourself, this should do the trick :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Good work for coming clean, mate. On and up from here!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

wow....

its all a bit weird to me bullsh1tting on that scale - very walter mitty


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel for you matey , at the end of the day if you feel so bad mate depressed and so on lieing isnt the way to go mate you will just make things worse for yourself have you been taking any reccys drugs ? Fair play for coming clean the first step to sorting out your problem is admitting it to yourself ..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

It is a little bit strange, but who hasn't lied over the internet?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> It is a little bit strange, but who hasn't lied over the internet?


I havent,no need to.

Sent from TapaTalk on My Boeing 787 Dreamliner


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Stay off line , get to the gym , get outdoors ... and talk to the people closest to you ...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Just read this thread and I did read some of the thread that caused this one.

So perhaps there should be a simple poll.

Who has made a mistake in their lives that they regret, that they should have known better not to do and for the next few months you will feel highly embarrassed about.

A Yes

B Yes

There is no C because if there was and you ticked it you would be a lying Cnut.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> It is a little bit strange, but who hasn't lied over the internet?


me why would you.


----------



## sensi (May 10, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause its the one place you can be anyone you want to be.


When I was younger I wanted to be a turtle.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

so sad ....


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

you don't get any credit, ie fair play etc, for owning up to it after being revealed a giant loser

if you're this creepy in real life no wonder she bailed

can't help wondering what she was enjoying doing whilst you were merely fantasizing on UK-M, though ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I had two pies for dinner today


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont really care whether you do or do not have a girlfriend or g-star t shirts or anything else

But an apology is an apology so lets move on FFS !


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I had two pies for dinner today


I haven't eaten anything yet today. Only had a cup of coffee and two cups of tea.

WHY? i hear you ask ...

well, i got up at 7.30am to see my gf off to work then lay down on the couch at 8.30 and feel asleep til almost 4pm

But I do like pies

Especially the idea of having two in one sitting.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

spike said:


> I haven't eaten anything yet today. Only had a cup of coffee and two cups of tea.
> 
> WHY? i hear you ask ...
> 
> ...


heavy weekend on the booze so had to be done


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> heavy weekend on the booze so had to be done


i think i may have asked about the pie flavours in the "i'm banging this loser" thread ...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

spike said:


> i think i may have asked about the pie flavours in the "i'm banging this loser" thread ...


ill reply in there


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I had two pies for dinner today


1 x sweet and 1 x savory?

or both savory?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> I had two pies for dinner today


Liar, pics or NoPies


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Instead of clogging up UKM with these pointless threads and drowning out the excellent journals, advice etc on here let just make two separate threads and make them stickies.

One thread for people who hate the OP and can post regular abuse another thread for people who except his apology and want to give him advice etc


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PatWelsh said:


> Liar, pics or NoPies


will try and puke them up for you later. might not look like the originals though. flavours are in the other thread


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Instead of clogging up UKM with these pointless threads and drowning out the excellent journals, advice etc on here let just make two separate threads and make them stickies.
> 
> One thread for people who hate the OP and can post regular abuse another thread for people who except his apology and want to give him advice etc


surely that possibility would depend on the type of pies he ate at noon?

and how the f*ck can "dinner" be at lunchtime anyway?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

spike said:


> surely that possibility would depend on the type of pies he ate at noon?
> 
> and how the f*ck can "dinner" be at lunchtime anyway?


This isn't to do with the pies, this is about people accepting the OP's apology about his lies about seeing the fictional girl


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hence why we should just have two stickies for each side


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> This isn't to do with the pies, this is about people accepting the OP's apology about his lies about seeing the fictional girl


oh I see, my pies not ****ing good enough for you are they?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

spike said:


> you don't get any credit, ie fair play etc, for owning up to it after being revealed a giant loser
> 
> if you're this creepy in real life no wonder she bailed
> 
> can't help wondering what she was enjoying doing whilst you were merely fantasizing on UK-M, though ...


Then its very good taht you dont know how our relationship was then, thing is you don`t have a clue and never will so that was just a pointless comment no doubt determined as deemining


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I want a pie now. See what you've done Ash!

Can someone give me a very brief run through of what's gone on as I must have missed the initial thread.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> will try and puke them up for you later. might not look like the originals though. flavours are in the other thread


Ill ask the OP mate im sure he has another 'pork pie' for us lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

pah. its no fun now you've admitted it.

Cheers OP, at least a little bit of backtracking/digging yourself deeper would have been nice.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

squatthis said:


> pah. its no fun now you've admitted it.
> 
> Cheers OP, at least a little bit of backtracking/digging yourself deeper would have been nice.


Nah coming clean is still the best way i may have lied but owning up to it feels alot better then keeping the lie a float.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Has this thread now run its course?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> Has this thread now run its course?


doubt it noaudi still pops up now and again.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Then its very good taht you dont know how our relationship was then, thing is you don`t have a clue and never will so that was just a pointless comment no doubt determined as deemining


cant have being going that well she left ya.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> cant have being going that well she left ya.


So nice with personal attacks so close to the bone wouldnt you say? Besides i doubt you or anyone would believe me now if i told you so whats the point? But think what ever you want to think cause the only 2 people that know for sure the reason? Is me and her.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I think everyone should move on now. The 'made up story' hasn't effected anyone here personally so why be so harsh with some of the comments? He's fessed up, feels stupid and already has a few emotional problems to add the the equation. So why cant we get on with bodybuilding, as that's what this forum is about after all. :thumbup1:


----------



## ripped_toshreds (Jun 10, 2012)

Funniest thread ever, f*cking crack pots on here hahahahahaha


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

wouldnt worry about it bro, loads of people talk utter shyte on the internet.

whether you did it for banter or just simply cos you thought you could get away with it i dont know, but at the end of the day, sh1t happens, take the abuse and move on! lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Al n said:


> I want a pie now. See what you've done Ash!
> 
> Can someone give me a very brief run through of what's gone on as I must have missed the initial thread.


yeh no probs. basically I was on the piss all weekend and felt terrible in work today, so as lunchtime (take note spike) was arriving I decided to **** off the chicken and veg and go to the shop down the road. whilst in there looking at what they offered I noticed the pies on the menu. well, once I had seen them my mind was made up and before you know it I had ordered a steak one and a meat and potato. to round it off nicely I got a tuna mayo roll as well and an orange jubbly. I ate the roll on the way back to the office and then when I finally got back to my desk tucked into the pies. I finished with the jubbly which had melted a bit but luckily I was one step ahead and anticipated potential spillage. I felt quite full afterwards and could have done with a half hour kip in the toilet but had a coffee and I was on my way again. got heartburn around half 3 though.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh no probs. basically I was on the piss all weekend and felt terrible in work today, so as lunchtime (take note spike) was arriving I decided to **** off the chicken and veg and go to the shop down the road. whilst in there looking at what they offered I noticed the pies on the menu. well, once I had seen them my mind was made up and before you know it I had ordered a steak one and a meat and potato. to round it off nicely I got a tuna mayo roll as well and an orange jubbly. I ate the roll on the way back to the office and then when I finally got back to my desk tucked into the pies. I finished with the jubbly which had melted a bit but luckily I was one step ahead and anticipated potential spillage. I felt quite full afterwards and could have done with a half hour kip in the toilet but had a coffee and I was on my way again. got heartburn around half 3 though.


 :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh no probs. basically I was on the piss all weekend and felt terrible in work today, so as lunchtime (take note spike) was arriving I decided to **** off the chicken and veg and go to the shop down the road. whilst in there looking at what they offered I noticed the pies on the menu. well, once I had seen them my mind was made up and before you know it I had ordered a steak one and a meat and potato. to round it off nicely I got a tuna mayo roll as well and an orange jubbly. I ate the roll on the way back to the office and then when I finally got back to my desk tucked into the pies. I finished with the jubbly which had melted a bit but luckily I was one step ahead and anticipated potential spillage. I felt quite full afterwards and could have done with a half hour kip in the toilet but had a coffee and I was on my way again. got heartburn around half 3 though.


Maybe a log on when you eat pies would be appropriate, if its get popular enough we could get katy to sticky it


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

is this thread really still going?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Maybe a log on when you eat pies would be appropriate, if its get popular enough we could get katy to sticky it


may also encourage other members to eat pies too


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> may also encourage other members to eat pies too


Start your own thread on pies, maybe call it something like 'check out these two hotty pies I'm about to get stuck into'


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I was completely lying about being an alcohol pervert with a coke problem. Im actually a right boring cu.nt. Should probably set the record straight


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I knew this thread was about your other thread and I only read the title of the gf friend haha, I got da skills 4 killz an tingZ. P.s drinking sangria in fuerteventura watching sun fall behind a volcano, true story yo. Ok broseph don't be doin no Nicaea disappearing act on us. Peeaaace.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Irish Beast said:


> I was completely lying about being an alcohol pervert with a coke problem. Im actually a right boring cu.nt. Should probably set the record straight


I f**kin knew it!!!! 3rd btl of vodka by 11 oclock, balls!!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> I was completely lying about being an alcohol pervert with a coke problem. Im actually a right boring cu.nt. Should probably set the record straight


I didn't believe you anyway


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

VeNuM said:


> I knew this thread was about your other thread and I only read the title of the gf friend haha, I got da skills 4 killz an tingZ. P.s drinking sangria in fuerteventura watching sun fall behind a volcano, true story yo. Ok broseph don't be doin no Nicaea disappearing act on us. Peeaaace.


what the **** are you going on about?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> I knew this thread was about your other thread and I only read the title of the gf friend haha, I got da skills 4 killz an tingZ. P.s drinking sangria in fuerteventura watching sun fall behind a volcano, true story yo. Ok broseph don't be doin no Nicaea disappearing act on us. Peeaaace.


i was just about to say the same thing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> I was completely lying about being an alcohol pervert with a coke problem. Im actually a right boring cu.nt. Should probably set the record straight


Thanks for doing that it means alot just thanks


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thing is i really am convinced now that the OP is just trolling in some sort of odd way for sympathy attention as quite honestly anyone in their right mind would have deleted the thread after coming clean/getting it iff chest ect... What ever left now is just open to hunting season, if i was you mate id quit while you ahead or so now and just move on. Btw i knew you where lying when you said she was from Norway, shes looked Irish to me the c0ckeyed bish :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

PatWelsh said:


> Thing is i really am convinced now that the OP is just trolling in some sort of odd way for sympathy attention as quite honestly anyone in their right mind would have deleted the thread after coming clean/getting it iff chest ect... What ever left now is just open to hunting season, if i was you mate id quit while you ahead or so now and just move on. Btw i knew you where lying when you said she was from Norway, shes looked Irish to me the c0ckeyed bish :lol:


Welsh, Irish..shur were all the same, Celts like. Although you look Spanish or maybe Moroccan from what I can see.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gonna leave it open so that people can see the mistake i made so taht i will have to be honest to everyone on the forum from now on even if they dont believe me mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

tbh mate, i really wouldnt care what people thought of me, if i was you

i mean how sh*t must peoples lifes be, that to makes things better they have to demean and belittle someone on a forum

tht p*sses me off 10x more than someone lying in the first place (not that it even p*ssed me off at all)

people are saying they feel sorry for you and sh*t

well i fell sorry for people who have not got anything better to do with their time than try and make you feel small and bad about yourself

we are supposed to be here to help our knowledge of bodybuilding/strength, and to enjoy posting and sharing info

not making someone feel small.

my serious suggestion is lets start a sticky for people on ukm, who have got fcuk all in there life and all they want to do is argue and p*ss each other off, and they can have it out in there


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Welsh, Irish..shur were all the same, Celts like. Although you look Spanish or maybe Moroccan from what I can see.


Its called Tren and a tan matey


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Very good.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

BigAndy said:


> tbh mate, i really wouldnt care what people thought of me, if i was you
> 
> i mean how sh*t must peoples lifes be, that to makes things better they have to demean and belittle someone on a forum
> 
> ...


Yeah us lot of long term members mate have gone out of our way to help other members and will continue in doing so and take pleasure in the fact that our knowledge get passes on to people who want it

What some of us cant be a$$ed tolerating is compulsive liars and wannabe advice dishers who spout endless ammount of drivel without an care for the consequences afterwards, so as you can quite clearly see you post is severly flawed, its that simple you post mindless crap and lie and get caught out this is the internet and people will just take this p!sh, if you wanna pm a mod an call them to sticky people who dare call out a liar then be my guest but i dont think they give a fcuk either mate tbh. Take care bro


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

ok valid point, your calling out a liar, and you can dont want people spouting useless info. that i completely understand

but as your post states, you cant be a$$ed *tolerating*,

i completely understand if you dont agree with what he has said/done/lied, your entitled to that

i just cannot understand how giving him sh*t and trying to make him feel bad is doing any good


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

BigAndy said:


> ok valid point, your calling out a liar, and you can dont want people spouting useless info. that i completely understand
> 
> but as your post states, you cant be a$$ed *tolerating*,
> 
> ...


Read my post again mate, this is the internet and people will take the pish, did i not suggest the op delete the thread? Yet he has not which suggests he really isnt worried about further ridicule as it would have been down in a flash if his feelings where severly hurt as your some what saying


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BigAndy said:


> ok valid point, your calling out a liar, and you can dont want people spouting useless info. that i completely understand
> 
> but as your post states, you cant be a$$ed *tolerating*,
> 
> ...


Its peoples nature i suppose idk maybe i deserve this endless flaming... That why i keep the thread up as a sort of self punishment really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

> Read my post again mate, this is the internet and people will take the pish, did i not suggest the op delete the thread? Yet he has not which suggests he really isnt worried about further ridicule as it would have been down in a flash if his feelings where severly hurt as your some what saying


yeah i understand people will take the p*ss

maybe the thread should have been deleted, i dunno, thats nothing to do with me

and i am not point anyone out in particular

i just dont see why people feel it necessary to belittle someone, and 17 page thread of people giving him sh*t

if you dont agree with what he did, then thats fair enough, i just dont no why people cant click off onto another thread

i have seen comments saying there is no wonder his gf left him and stuff

do you really think the OP deserves this treatment? would a comment like that make you feel bad about yourself?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya havent been flamed that bad Infernal....your not in the red..f**k it, forget abt it dude. That gimp that posted the 'glamour model' fairytale....that was far worse IMO. Forget it dude.....although....all bull aside...that is you in the avatar isn't it HAHA?!!


----------



## !brett! (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been a member on this amazing forum for years now but never post. I got to say though this is a strange one. First of all i was all up for the OP destroying some decent bird - i'm glad someone is! Then when it all came to light i was shocked (sits back like its a headline soap opera). But after this thread then fair play to the fella, i sort of know what he feels like, broke up with a 6year misses 4 days before the wedding, really knocked me. Still i didn't come on here and make a fake life up but sh*t everyone has different ways of coping! I hope you get better fella. All the best!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Ya havent been flamed that bad Infernal....your not in the red..f**k it, forget abt it dude. That gimp that posted the 'glamour model' fairytale....that was far worse IMO. Forget it dude.....although....all bull aside...that is you in the avatar isn't it HAHA?!!


Yeah thats me mate google it all you want hehe...


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah but those comments wouldnt exist if the thread didnt if you get me mate. Yeah its harsh but mild to some other forums out there, mods here are spot on and as soon as its gets personal to the point of bullying its not tolerated, i wouldnt worry too much about the op he seems to know what he's doing and i dont think its affected him as much as you think


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

!brett! said:


> I've been a member on this amazing forum for years now but never post. I got to say though this is a strange one. First of all i was all up for the OP destroying some decent bird - i'm glad someone is! Then when it all came to light i was shocked (sits back like its a headline soap opera). But after this thread then fair play to the fella, i sort of know what he feels like, broke up with a 6year misses 4 days before the wedding, really knocked me. Still i didn't come on here and make a fake life up but sh*t everyone has different ways of coping! I hope you get better fella. All the best!


Finally someone who understands just what the hell is going on


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah but those comments wouldnt exist if the thread didnt if you get me mate. Yeah its harsh but mild to some other forums out there, mods here are spot on and as soon as its gets personal to the point of bullying its not tolerated, i wouldnt worry too much about the op he seems to know what he's doing and i dont think its affected him as much as you think


Yeah even still though i think its time for a wee pause from AAS even just for a little while... TBH id like to keep this thread to remind my self not to be such a damn idiot ever again...


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

You know what they say. A good bit of p^ss-taking is good for the soul.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah even still though i think its time for a wee pause from AAS even just for a little while... TBH id like to keep this thread to remind my self not to be such a damn idiot ever again...


For what is worth mate nobody advocates safe use of any aas than me especially when it comes to mental health and all, i recently went through a messy breakup myself and thought my world was over, fcuk we all been there bro, btw im cycling tren/sust/var and a few other bits and bobs and tbh i could never let a woman get me down again, fcuking chin up mate your cycles more important that the past, move on plenty more woman about, spend more time with th boys, double your gym time, but if you feel the need to come off your cycle then intense pct as standard and deff seek counselling, nothing to be ashamed of we all been there, i start drug rehab counselling (again) next week, you see everybody has their probs mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Poor cvnt,close to going through at one point me thinks,well done for posting up truth,now cvnt off all the mods,milky especialy and Mars(i owe him)Spike/Rep/Ewen/Flinty/Dave/even me and get a ban to prevent any re offence post haste--remember mods first:thumbup1:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

infernal0988 said:


> My mind has been messed up lately idk whats happening so i would want to apologize to ALL members alot of lies have been told, yep pathetic iknow and honestly iv been doing it to overcompensate for alot of sh!t happening, sort of like a outlet i noticed i got negged alot for my fake gf thread and i am sorry for this. but honestly i can`t really tell you whats going on but i can tell you this. I am competing nexy year and i am in a great apprenticeship. So here is abit of truth for you guys i have not had One relationship since i broke up with my Xwife and honestly it gets really really lonely, Yeah well thats me i will not be posting alot here now iknow i ****ed up so.


got a link to the thread?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> For what is worth mate nobody advocates safe use of any aas than me especially when it comes to mental health and all, i recently went through a messy breakup myself and thought my world was over, fcuk we all been there bro, btw im cycling tren/sust/var and a few other bits and bobs and tbh i could never let a woman get me down again, fcuking chin up mate your cycles more important that the past, move on plenty more woman about, spend more time with th boys, double your gym time, but if you feel the need to come off your cycle then intense pct as standard and deff seek counselling, nothing to be ashamed of we all been there, i start drug rehab counselling (again) next week, you see everybody has their probs mate


I have 8 damn bottles wof BulkRip400 o TTM mix long esters in my fridge at this very moment i ordered it before my mind started to get crisp as a dorrito and got it today. Now their in their staring me down saying (Inject me inject me) Semms fitting i got it today though along with my nolva and letro my birthday is tomorow turning 24 think thats gotten me alittle on edge too tbh.

And i am sorry for the breakup you went through as well and the drug rehab you have to go through, its bad enough having to deal with that alone.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> I have 8 damn bottles wof BulkRip400 o TTM mix long esters in my fridge at this very moment i ordered it before my mind started to get crisp as a dorrito and got it today. Now their in their staring me down saying (Inject me inject me) Semms fitting i got it today though along with my nolva and letro my birthday is tomorow turning 24 think thats gotten me alittle on edge too tbh.
> 
> And i am sorry for the breakup you went through as well and the drug rehab you have to go through, its bad enough having to deal with that alone.


Mate breakups are all in the past and everything happens for a reason, im 31 soon too old to dwell on a woman, if i were you and feeling like the way you say maybe try lowering your dose, take it from me mate more is not better, ive jabbed 2pw in the past an felt like sh!t now i low dose and feel much better, had probs with reccy drugs for years mate as many young people do these days, thing is if a coke overdose wont make you stop nothing wont, looking forward to a sober future an trust me alcohol is a million times worse impact on your health, nobody has partied as much as me an me mates over the years, people think its ok to drink as it legal, fcuking devils ditch water imo


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Mate breakups are all in the past and everything happens for a reason, im 31 soon too old to dwell on a woman, if i were you and feeling like the way you say maybe try lowering your dose, take it from me mate more is not better, ive jabbed 2pw in the past an felt like sh!t now i low dose and feel much better, had probs with reccy drugs for years mate as many young people do these days, thing is if a coke overdose wont make you stop nothing wont, looking forward to a sober future an trust me alcohol is a million times worse impact on your health, nobody has partied as much as me an me mates over the years, people think its ok to drink as it legal, fcuking devils ditch water imo


Tbh i dont wanna stop using and when even mods say iv gotta stop and do PCT and take a break it really tears me in 2 TBH .Cause i feel doing the comp in spring would help me establish my mental health and would be a huge boost for me even if i got last place. It does not matter atleast i can tell people i did thats why its so damn important to me in the firs place to. Reccy drugs are dangerous as hell i have never been addicted to them but a mate of mine hung him self cause he could not take the pressure of the speed addiction anymore. If i had not started AAS when i did i honestly believe that i would be 6 feet under today.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Tbh i dont wanna stop using and when even mods say iv gotta stop and do PCT and take a break it really tears me in 2 TBH .Cause i feel doing the comp in spring would help me establish my mental health and would be a huge boost for me even if i got last place. It does not matter atleast i can tell people i did thats why its so damn important to me in the firs place to. Reccy drugs are dangerous as hell i have never been addicted to them but a mate of mine hung him self cause he could not take the pressure of the speed addiction anymore. If i had not started AAS when i did i honestly believe that i would be 6 feet under today.


Sometimes quitting at a time of need is not same a totaly quitting if you get me? People take mental health with a pinch of salt but its bi diff imo to having an organ deficeincy, brains a vital function of everything in the body and is as important as anything else. Try lowering your dose and even slam a bit of extra cardio to make your well being increase, will make you feel happier, im not one to preach as only a person can make its own mind up but.... If i were you id come of for a while an come back stronger next year... And healthier as peole seem to forget in all this without your health its all just pointless


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Sometimes quitting at a time of need is not same a totaly quitting if you get me? People take mental health with a pinch of salt but its bi diff imo to having an organ deficeincy, brains a vital function of everything in the body and is as important as anything else. Try lowering your dose and even slam a bit of extra cardio to make your well being increase, will make you feel happier, im not one to preach as only a person can make its own mind up but.... If i were you id come of for a while an come back stronger next year... And healthier as peole seem to forget in all this without your health its all just pointless


Maybe just cruise on a very low dosage of test for a while ? Some GH in their?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe just cruise on a very low dosage of test for a while ? Some GH in their?


I personally would totally stop until you feel better and have fully recovered even a low dose is not good when your in this state. I once messed myself up on valliums and only properly recovered once i totally stopped drinking and everything. I know its not the same but totally stopping is without a doubt the best thing to do.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn I missed the other thread? UKM Internet bs investigators are very powerful people it seems. Sussing out everyone.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Maybe just cruise on a very low dosage of test for a while ? Some GH in their?


If i were you id cruise in 1ml sust pw and see how you feel from there as sometimes the thought of coming off completly can ruin your self esteem and make you feel worthless, ive been there, if you still feeling a bit sh!tty then id say come off completly and intense pct and time off ect... And sort your life out before you even think of jumping back on another cycle, also as much as we all say it that our diet is spot in you can always clean it up a bit more. So go away do your thing have a think whats best for you, trust me you will be back here next year thanking me, its worth taking time off to sort life out or if not time off from life, it will be worth it in th long run bud trust me


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I have 8 damn bottles wof BulkRip400 o TTM mix long esters in my fridge at this very moment i ordered it before my mind started to get crisp as a dorrito and got it today. Now their in their staring me down saying (Inject me inject me) Semms fitting i got it today though along with my nolva and letro my birthday is tomorow turning 24 think thats gotten me alittle on edge too tbh.
> 
> And i am sorry for the breakup you went through as well and the drug rehab you have to go through, its bad enough having to deal with that alone.


Off topic..... Why are you storing your gear in the fridge?


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Mey said:


> Damn I missed the other thread? UKM Internet bs investigators are very powerful people it seems. Sussing out everyone.


Click on his profile and click latest threads made by...might find it there... i am sure the gist of the thread is that he got dumped cuz he is a sex addict and she couldnt take getting pronged 6 times a day...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

> I personally would totally stop until you feel better and have fully recovered even a low dose is not good when your in this state. I once messed myself up on valliums and only properly recovered once i totally stopped drinking and everything. I know its not the same but totally stopping is without a doubt the best thing to do.


completely agree.

i seriously thought i was never gonna come off, just be on hrt for life

but my anxiety/ depression got so bad , i thought what have got to loose by coming off?

i convinced myself that taking gear helping my problems, i was seriously in denial

i dont know if i will take gear again, i probably will at some point, but one thing i do know is that come off was the best thing i could have done

was training to compete in u23 pl meet, but i need to seriously get myself sorted first


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Off topic..... Why are you storing your gear in the fridge?


Its a wee Coca Cola fridge i had since iv been a kid it does not work but the lights in it does so i keep in in my bedroom.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mey said:


> Damn I missed the other thread? UKM Internet bs investigators are very powerful people it seems. Sussing out everyone.


Yeah they prob fraud squad for the local job centre! 'things is your honour, mr jabroni heres is currently in receipt of sickness benefit with an on going back injury for several years now, thing is here we have photo evidence of him attempting a 200kg pb deadlift in a local council gym' :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PatWelsh said:


> Yeah they prob fraud squad for the local job centre! 'things is your honour, mr jabroni heres is currently in receipt of sickness benefit with an on going back injury for several years now, thing is here we have photo evidence of him attempting a 200kg pb deadlift in a local council gym' :lol:


Dammit now they will stop my disability benefits...


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Infernal why don't you just delete this thread now? You've said what you had to say ,so no point flogging a dead horse. Carrying on with the thread will make you look like you're going from an attention seeker to a sympathy seeker.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have closed this thread as it has run its course and nothing new can be said.

Time for everyone to move on, including you infernal.


----------

